# 2012 - Falklands 30 - RFA Crew Reunion - Organised by Crew Members..



## GINGEREGENT (Jun 24, 2009)

*There will be a Reunion on 14th June, 2012.
For anyone who sailed/served on an RFA ship during the Conflict. 

It is a very informal event, to be held at a crew members pub/hotel in Plymouth, the Weston Mill Hotel.
This is a great chance to meet up with old shipmates, many for the first time since 1982.
Flight and Ston Personnel are very welcome. *

We will meet at the Hoe at 11am and then make our way to the pub. But you can turn up at the pub at any time in the afternoon. Continuing till very late.

Musical entertainment will be supplied by a band (of a shipmates) in the evening.


----------

